# Explain me Se



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

I am confused about the Extroverted Sensing function, sure I get energy from physical action and my mind is in here and now most of the time. BUT by no means I can call myself super observant, today evening I was at work, super bored by the way, I had a task to put a thing on pile of things but I could not find the pile of things althought it was righit in front of my nose damnit. :tongue: I have a talent of finding a certain line of text in seconds from paper, but other than that I am not more observant than next fellow in the line which should be to my understanding, a Se-dom trait. So, should I reconsider my functions or am I just missing something?


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

You buy a hamburger and some doritos and lays to see some football match, you had to take a long walk to the nearest fast food restaurant in order to get all of these things. When you arrive at home you start eating and realize you forgot about buying coke. You desire it so much that you almost jump out of your window to the kwik-e-mart next your house to buy it. Your desire and will basically do it for you. It comes naturally.
You want things right now, you think about getting something and you go and fucking get it specially if you have Se as dom or aux. If you don't you get frustrated. You also can spend lots of money in some stressfull ocassions and become very interested in unnesesary things.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> You buy a hamburger and some doritos and lays to see some football match, you had to take a long walk to the nearest fast food restaurant in order to get all of these things. When you arrive at home you start eating and realize you forgot about buying coke. You desire it so much that you almost jump out of your window to the kwik-e-mart next your house to buy it. Your desire and will basically do it for you. It comes naturally.


Not bad. ^_^

I don't even know how to explain it. I just have an insatiable appetite for something....right HERE.....right NOW. Something within my reach/grasp. Something tangible. 

And, if the desire is strong enough, I WILL have it.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I think Se is "I want, therefore I must have."

The function is real time processing: how can I satisfy this desire now because I see no reason to deny myself what I want, and if that means convincing people they want what I want too, then so goddamn be it.

This is why ESTPs make exceptional sales people... they know how to convince other people to accept their reality, "I want this thing so you must want it too."


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

Se types are pretty regular people that feel at home in the world, they take things at face value, desire things, and have instincts relative to the external environment in a very detailed and real way.

I realize this really doesn't help that much, but you really need to read about it. What have you read so far?


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

My question would be: if Si is supposedly related to having a great sense of inner satisfaction and confort and pleasure from things, why then Se is related to desire? i mean the process ask for both. You can pass through Se without having experienced Si, but once you experienced then you are desiring something for the fact it made some impact to you? or just becuz yes.
Translating it to terrestrial language. Si = buying coke becuz you like how it tastes and you want to repeat that experience cuz it bring you confort. Se = you want to buy coke? There's no reason, just a gut's motivation. 
For these reasons i think buying coke is a bad example or not? what you think?. Maybe Se it is related to being kinda impatient?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

let's not turn this into some thing where Se is an unhealthy focus on getting your way 24/7, Se is simply perception of objects in themselves for the processing of whatever judging function. People are observant in different ways, some people may be very observant of what things mean in body language or people's motivations or whatever, some people may be very observant of simply what is going on around them to a good level of detail and how they have to adapt to that to get shit done. The latter would be Se.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

I've understood it as an acute spacial awareness. I see things as reference points in my immediate environment, with attributes that are directly observable with my senses (appearance, scent, movement). It focuses on your physical presence as it relates to all dynamic factors in your environment, and vise versa. It all lends itself to the ability to react to any sudden change without any thought at all. It's like any given environment is a machine, and anything that has dynamic attributes within it, whether in action or not, are cogs in the machine, and possible reference points in the case they become active, or call for immediate reaction. Hey, all the greatest generals had Dom or Aux Se, that function alone is a fucking powerful one if you've got a military mind.

Where Si focuses on the individual, and all things relevant to the individual, Se focuses on the environment as a whole, including you within it.

Think what you guys described was more Si than Se.

Umm, and a quick, super lame example would be if I decided to get something from the kitchen, before I even get up I'll scope out the path I'll take, I'll notice a chair that would obstruct me on the way, and this whole plan in my head to get up, move the chair, and head into the kitchen gets mapped out in an instant.

A better example would be weaving through a congested mall or some shit, it's actually fun, like playing asteroids but with people. Yeah my life is boring.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

more confusion about Se vs Si


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> This is why ESTPs make exceptional sales people...."


I'm not so sure about that


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Cellar Door said:


> Se types are pretty regular people that feel at home in the world, they take things at face value, desire things, and have instincts relative to the external environment in a very detailed and real way.
> 
> I realize this really doesn't help that much, but you really need to read about it. What have you read so far?


I'm not regular.

I don't feel at home in the world.

I _never _take things at face value (Type 6, yo).

The rest I will accept.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

Think Ender from Ender's Game.

That fucking guy EMBODIES Se when he's commanding.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

what do you think is the type for Jesse Pinkman in Breaking Bad? you think he uses Se? if yes then i'm a Se user period.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Chest said:


> I'm not so sure about that


Okay, well I am.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> My question would be: if Si is supposedly related to having a great sense of inner satisfaction and confort and pleasure from things, why then Se is related to desire? i mean the process ask for both. You can pass through Se without having experienced Si, but once you experienced then you are desiring something for the fact it made some impact to you? or just becuz yes.
> Translating it to terrestrial language. Si = buying coke becuz you like how it tastes and you want to repeat that experience cuz it bring you confort. Se = you want to buy coke? There's no reason, just a gut's motivation.
> For these reasons i think buying coke is a bad example or not? what you think?. Maybe Se it is related to being kinda impatient?


Si is about recreating feelings, internally. So it's like drawing from an experience you've had in the past to judge how you feel about something now.
Se is about experiencing sensations real time. So it's like if you're driving a car really fast, the way you experience that sensation will determine how you feel.

Introverted Sensing means the influence is coming from within and experienced within, Extroverted Sensing means the influence is coming from outside the body but being experienced in the sensations it gives you.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> Okay, well I am.


what I meant is that....I'm pretty sure you're wrong, but anway


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> Introverted Sensing means the influence is coming from within and experienced within, Extroverted Sensing means the influence is coming from outside the body but being experienced in the sensations it gives you.


what? no


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

I think of it as being in the present. And the sex function. I think it corresponds with the virtues of fortitude & courage,


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Chest said:


> what I meant is that....I'm pretty sure you're wrong, but anway


Yeah and my post was like "IDGAF what you think."



Chest said:


> what? no


Then please do tell us oh wise one what the correct answer is and enlighten me with your knowledge of all things correct, because I am wrong and you are correct. So correct are you that you can clearly explain why and prove me wrong so that I will revel in my wrongness for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> Yeah and my post was like "IDGAF what you think."


if you didn't gave a "fudge" you wouldn't have bothered to answer, so nice try, but no...btw I'm just pissing you off to get to 1500 is that ok?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Chest said:


> if you didn't gave a "fudge" you wouldn't have bothered to answer, so nice try, but no...btw I'm just pissing you off to get to 1500 is that ok?


That makes no sense. Me not giving a fudge what you think doesn't mean I must not reply to you. I am perfectly capable of not caring about what you think and being able to tell you that.

You are not pissing me off, but let's keep going Romeo.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> That makes no sense. Me not giving a fudge what you think doesn't mean I must not reply to you. I am perfectly capable of not caring about what you think and being able to tell you that.
> 
> You are not pissing me off, but let's keep going Romeo.


so tell me again about that thing that comes from within and you called introverted sensing...


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Listen to this with headphones on, let it vibrate across your brain. Let your ears take in the driving drums, cymbals, bass, electric guitar, piano,vocals.....That's Se for ya.:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Chest said:


> so tell me again about that thing that comes from within and you called introverted sensing...


It's like this:

When I think of sex I've had in the past that was really mindblowing, I am in Si mode if it makes me horny.

Then in my horny state I see something that sexually excites me even more, then I decide to go outside and find someone to have sex with. That is Se mode.

How deep am I?

[I want to get to 3000]


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> It's like this:
> 
> When I think of sex I've had in the past that was really mindblowing, I am in Si mode if it makes me horny.
> 
> ...


pause: hey did you do that subliminal message at the end?

edit: nevermind it was just the editing and ..where were we?


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

Good stuff, keep it up. Now I may or may not understand Se.

So basically Se is like brain orgasm you get from stuff in present moment eg. good music, fast cars?
@Brian1 Yeah that´s what my life is about, good vibes.
This is my favorite, realy chill rock song, my Se rises trough the roof.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Lucky Luciano said:


> So basically Se is like brain orgasm you get from stuff in present moment eg. good music, fast cars?


Se is going down the road at 100mph in a 50mph zone because you love the smell of the tires burning and the way your fingers grip harder on to the steering wheel and the way the wind is blowing your hair everywhere.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> Listen to this with headphones on, let it vibrate across your brain. Let your ears take in the driving drums, cymbals, bass, electric guitar, piano,vocals.....That's Se for ya.:


I love you.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Se is about enjoying primal sensations 
Si is about enjoying safety confortness sensation

hardcore vs softcore porn
jumping from an airplane vs yoga

Not having self-respect for your own body also means Se. I'll give you an example: i normally cook in my house and i'm about doing shit quick and fast and having results. I keep getting burned becuz of the damn cooking oil, furnace, etc. Little by little i learn how i'm supposed to get some chicken out of the furnace without burning myself, this takes time, that means several burns.
My gf on the contrary, she loves everything that has to do with yoga, meditation, finding inner peace and shit is always like: Oh you burned yourself again, you better use this cream to prevent your skin from blablabla, you're such a mess blablabla, you forget about everything blablabla. 
She's always so aware of how she's not supposed to do something. Because that something might endanger her confortable existence.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Not having self-respect for your own body also means Se. I'll give you an example: i normally cook in my house and i'm about doing shit quick and fast and having results. I keep getting burned becuz of the damn cooking oil, furnace, etc. Little by little i learn how i'm supposed to get some chicken out of the furnace without burning myself, this takes time, that means several burns.
> My gf on the contrary, she loves everything that has to do with yoga, meditation, finding inner peace and shit is always like: Oh you burned yourself again, you better use this cream to prevent your skin from blablabla, you're such a mess blablabla, you forget about everything blablabla.
> She's always so aware of how she's not supposed to do something. Because that something might endanger her confortable existence.


I think that has more to do with the self-preservation instinct than Si or Se. Lack of concern for your safety sounds like sp blindspot.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok I am starting to understand Se and I love jumping from airplanes and hardcore porn , but it is possible according to theory that I am not often alert of my surroundings?

Here´s an example: I slip to banana like in comics or some shit because I am not paying attention, I have so good reflexes though that I will probably do a triple somersault jump and land on my feet. I think my lack of alertness could be explained by Ti though, I think about stuff and I am so deeply focused on thinking about that stuff that I simply block some of sensory input.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Kintsugi said:


> Not bad. ^_^
> 
> I don't even know how to explain it. I just have an insatiable appetite for something....right HERE.....right NOW. Something within my reach/grasp. Something tangible.
> 
> *And, if the desire is strong enough, I WILL have it.*





Eggsies said:


> I've understood it as an acute spacial awareness. I see things as reference points in my immediate environment, with attributes that are directly observable with my senses (appearance, scent, movement). It focuses on your physical presence as it relates to all dynamic factors in your environment, and vise versa. It all lends itself to the ability to react to any sudden change without any thought at all.


Though something like the bolded might make some Se-doms uncomfortable, as some other factors in their cognition will make them value things such as self-control or some sense of morality or whatever. However, the proof will be in the doing... and that person will be indeed magnetized to fusion with stimulus. Not just thrills, and very often not at all... they are just THERE. They may not see themselves as 'present', they may not see themselves as ANYTHING. 

Really, all Se is.... I think is just passive or active engagement of whatever is present without parsing it or judging it or naming it or reading into it. It isn't seeing things as they are, because that is Judgment.
@Eggsies - What Se ISN'T is total, or even necessarily better, spatial awareness. Jung states, effectively, that Se takes in all possible stimulus, and that has been interpreted as being more spacially aware... so, I have attempted to observe this at length with Se types. They are and they aren't. There is a simple test for all this that I am very surprised people don't do. It is the simplest thing you can do. Take 3-5 Se doms, and ask them / observe them at length. Please, they cannot all be athletes... really, for a clean test none of them should be athletes or anything like that... because all you are proving is that athletes (or similar) have good spatial awareness. Go figure, right? 

You will quickly, I suspect, find that they see themselves as a lot more clumsy and awkward than you think. You will observe them doing all sorts of goofy stuff, like we all do, that shows we aren't always paying attention. The only thing you might find is that they tend to be more open and more interested in physically engaging things... it doesn't mean they are any good at them (and thus they might not like them because they aren't good at them) or that they aren't going to be hit in the head with a baseball just the same because they are chatting it up with someone or whatever. 



DonutsGalacticos said:


> what do you think is the type for Jesse Pinkman in Breaking Bad? you think he uses Se? if yes then i'm a Se user period.


He is. Se-dom. 



JungleDelRey said:


> Si is about recreating feelings, internally. So it's like drawing from an experience you've had in the past to judge how you feel about something now.
> Se is about experiencing sensations real time. So it's like if you're driving a car really fast, the way you experience that sensation will determine how you feel.
> 
> Introverted Sensing means the influence is coming from within and experienced within, Extroverted Sensing means the influence is coming from outside the body but being experienced in the sensations it gives you.


Yeah. Simply put, Se mirrors you into objective stimulus and Si pushes the object away in order to distill abstractions from it. 

Jung basically said that Se pushes one into any object for the pleasure of it, and Si pushes away from all objects toward a mythology distilled from them. 



Lucky Luciano said:


> Ok I am starting to understand Se and I love jumping from airplanes and hardcore porn , but it is possible according to theory that I am not often alert of my surroundings?
> 
> Here´s an example: I slip to banana like in comics or some shit because I am not paying attention, I have so good reflexes though that I will probably do a triple somersault jump and land on my feet. I think my lack of alertness could be explained by Ti though, I think about stuff and I am so deeply focused on thinking about that stuff that I simply block some of sensory input.


Se can also factor into the lack of alertness, I think. One cannot be fully in a moment, and also fully in another. And every environment is full of many different things. If you are just fielding them all, you aren't experiencing any fully. Also, there are many stimuli that are just un-engaging entirely, right? Are those given bandwidth? Likely not. 

One can easily gossip about an Se-dom within earshot provided they are, say, playing a really engrossing video game. Unless they get the slightest inkling that said conversation holds more engaging stuff in it.


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

@arkigos

Great insights. I need to snoop your posts more often.


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

I find the easiest way is to describe is via a comparison of sensation preference style between Se and Si:
Si - do I know this is pleasant?
Se - do others think this is pleasant?

When you say Se you are talking about the extroverted part of the individuals perceptive "preference" in terms of sensation.
As a hence Se is prone to wanting to do anything that looks amazing to do to them because it was shown to them in say an action film. Ni works with Se, Ni being task oriented (thus more time oriented) it connects important concrete sensory information through Se to catch the pattern between the detail (since it's concrete data the Ni narrows down to one possibility and decides what it enjoys about the object in terms of if it is a benefit to the task - Ni dom/aux is going to prefer Se information relevant to the task and Se dom/aux is going to enjoy the sensory data a bit more for itself).
Si on the other hand will want to do what it is comfortable with doing throughout its life and many Se users with phobias may think they are an Si user as they are actually scared of new experiences and here is where the edges blur. Ne works with Si, Ne being in the moment like Se and not task oriented it connects a vast storehouse of sensory details (which a fragments of Si) in order to think out of the box (i.e. from the mind and not the object) which leads to comparisons of sensory data that is not immediately available (i.e. this activitiy is bad because it could lead to me experiencing Si fragment 1 and Si fragment 2 and I don't like the sensations of these fragments therefore my mind wanders to make an excuse to what is enjoyable in the object with endless possibilities of more pleasant though more unrelated fragments - "imagination"). Si dom/aux is going to more conservative and judging to what it perceives as it prefers the sensations it has a sentimentality for, Ne dom/aux is going to enjoy perceiving that which has many things it finds enjoyable and is kind of child-like because it is prone to dismissing both the importance of task subconsciously and go off conceptualising all different things that is sensationally relevant to them. Si-Ne is a bit more complex than Se-Ni as it deals with mentally stored information more than the immediate and focused information Se-Ni does. It will be very clear usually if you are not Si and thus Se because Se is entertained by the immediate and it's extroverted perceptive opposite Ne is entertained by the various ideas behind the immediate which pertain to sensations not immediately present.

Extroverted functions deal with the environment consisting of other people and is why extroversion is usually a trait of someone outgoing.
Introverted functions are more closed off and based on the individual's "way" of life, they are conservative and relatively uncommunicative or even anti-social/rigid functions.
Sensational preference is what feels good to you, sensations are what stimulates your mind and evaluate as to what is a good or bad sensation.

Everyone uses Si and Se so just be aware it's all to do with preference, if you can't tell, well, that's why cognitive function tests are made.
Preference can change due to changing environmental factors so it's best to assess yourself in terms of "how you've always been". Also don't go by what your ideal self (ego, conscious self), that will only return inaccurate results.

Ask yourself what do you prefer to orient when you want/have to socialise? Ne reason? Se reason? Same applies for the judging functions Fe and Te. Like me, I subconsciously need to socialise with a Ne orientation as it is big part (dom) of me (hence I'm so rambly and not doing my work right now, as per Ne>Te) I've had long before and use Si consciously for recreation of what I find comfortable sensationally, in my personal life I keep things for sentiment whereas although an Se user may keep things for sentiment they may only do so as it is a custom and don't want to miss out on the concrete function in old things that still have physical/task fulfilling value. Your dom/aux functions are inavoidable and subconscious though can be made conscious as say through Jungian knowledge, tertiary/inferior is going to be something you orient consciously and enjoy using mostly with what you do consciously. There is also the egos, basically you will act like your opposite dom/aux and tertiary/inferior shadow functions from time to time and then snap out of it, this enables us to act and think differently under certain moods and situations such as at work but you cannot sustain these personalities very long without strong will and strengthening your mental weaknesses (and even then brainwashing/confusion/instability can occur).


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Lucky Luciano said:


> I am confused about the Extroverted Sensing function, sure I get energy from physical action and my mind is in here and now most of the time. BUT by no means I can call myself super observant, today evening I was at work, super bored by the way, I had a task to put a thing on pile of things but I could not find the pile of things althought it was righit in front of my nose damnit. :tongue: I have a talent of finding a certain line of text in seconds from paper, but other than that I am not more observant than next fellow in the line which should be to my understanding, a Se-dom trait. So, should I reconsider my functions or am I just missing something?


No, I don't think you're "missing" anything.

From Lenore Thomson's book *Personality Type: An Owner's Manuel*



> Sensation, in this respect, *should* *not be confused with simple awareness*--that is, with the ability to receive information from the world. Sensation is ultimately *the ability to adapt to and make use of what we're taking in with our senses*. When we employ this function in an Extraverted way, we *interact physically with that data in our immediate environment*" (36).


Basically, Se is about interaction with what exists here and now. It's not a matter of sharpness of perception or attention to detail.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not someone that pays close attention to every detail. 

Se experiences the world as a beautiful, ugly, rich, dynamic and nuanced place. Where other types seem to describe experiences in an ugly, utilitarian, simplistic and boring ways, we're fully engaged and enriched by the world around us in incredibly meaningful ways. The world is a vibrant and exciting place, filled to the brim with temptation. 

Se is right here, in the moment. Se takes things at face value, but people make the mistake of thinking that means Se-doms take things at face value. I find it to be an insulting false perception that cheapens our humanity. We're not animals. Se works hand in hand with the aux function. 

Yes Se experiences a truck load of lust/desire/greed. Se-doms develop their other functions just as other types do. Just as a Ne-dom wouldn't get far with only Ne, Se would epically fail with only Se. We do learn to reign it in. We're not mindless instinct.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you all for good explanations, I am starting to understand Se better.


----------

